#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  IWR 3000N com o led da WAN vermelho.

## filipirocha

Uns 7 clientes ao longo de 2 meses relataram um problema com o IWR 3000n, do nada o LED @ fica vermelho e consequentemente fica sem internet, tem que desligar e ligar o aparelho para voltar, estou utilizando o firmware 1.8.7 nos roteadores, já vi outros colegas relatarem o mesmo problema, o me diz Suporte da Intelbras?

OLT <-----> ONU Intelbras/FiberHome <-----> IWR 3000N
PAINEL <----> CEP WOM <----> IWR 3000N

Nos dois cenários acima já ocorreu o problema, a solução foi colocar os roteadores que apresentaram o problema em bridge, porém, não é interessante para nós isso, já que desfrutamos do acesso remoto ao roteador.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Uns 7 clientes ao longo de 2 meses relataram um problema com o IWR 3000n, do nada o LED @ fica vermelho e consequentemente fica sem internet, tem que desligar e ligar o aparelho para voltar, estou utilizando o firmware 1.8.7 nos roteadores, já vi outros colegas relatarem o mesmo problema, o me diz Suporte da Intelbras?
> 
> OLT <-----> ONU Intelbras/FiberHome <-----> IWR 3000N
> PAINEL <----> CEP WOM <----> IWR 3000N
> 
> Nos dois cenários acima já ocorreu o problema, a solução foi colocar os roteadores que apresentaram o problema em bridge, porém, não é interessante para nós isso, já que desfrutamos do acesso remoto ao roteador.


Boa tarde, 

Nos informe seu telefone para contato para que possamos lhe auxiliar.

----------


## filipirocha

63 99224-0780
Filipi Brito Rocha

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 63 99224-0780
> Filipi Brito Rocha


Solicitamos que aguarde o contato do nosso Suporte.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde, 
> 
> Nos informe seu telefone para contato para que possamos lhe auxiliar.


Boa tarde, 

Tentamos o contato, porém caiu na caixa postal. Solicitamos que entre em contato com nosso suporte via Whatsapp (48) 991925124.

----------


## Carlosaps

Descobriram o motivo dessa falha? Estou colocando na rede a dois meses somente desse roteador. Preocupei agora!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Descobriram o motivo dessa falha? Estou colocando na rede a dois meses somente desse roteador. Preocupei agora!!



Boa tarde, 

Até o momento estamos analisando o que foi mencionado, caso ocorra algo semelhante nos colocamos a disposição.

----------


## raumaster

Aqui de vez em quando temos esse problema, também com o 1000N numa rede com rádios Mikrotik SXT. Já tem solução?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Descobriram o motivo dessa falha? Estou colocando na rede a dois meses somente desse roteador. Preocupei agora!!


Bom dia, 

Estamos analisando os casos Carlos, mais caso tenha alguma dificuldade pode buscar nosso suporte.

----------


## adrin1

> Descobriram o motivo dessa falha? Estou colocando na rede a dois meses somente desse roteador. Preocupei agora!!




Cara, parece que só trocando a marca mesmo, pois o suporte deles não responde qual o problema, nesse momento estou com uma força tarefa para trocar 407 clientes que usam esse roteador. Todos do nada ficam com luz vermelha e sem conexão, ao trocar para outro roteador qualquer de outra marca funciona na imediatamente

----------


## raumaster

Tem uma versão nova de firmware, 1,97 que corrige problemas com gerenciamento de memoria. To atualizando tudo aqui. Pode ser que resolva.

----------


## raumaster

Agora, melhor roteador 2.4GHz simples da Intelbras, que antes chamava KEO, é o RF-301K, desde a interface de configuração ao chipset do produto, que conta até com chapa de blindagem do circuito RF, coisas que outros não tem. Mas infelizmente tá subindo de preço, chegando a passar de 100,00! Antes custava bem menos! Pro provedor cada aumento desse é complicado!

----------


## luti1901

> Bom dia, 
> 
> Estamos analisando os casos Carlos, mais caso tenha alguma dificuldade pode buscar nosso suporte.


Pessoal que usa firmware personalizado da Intelbras. Tem como colocar o original. Pra quando resseta voltar ao padrão de fabrica. Comprei uma remessa usada de um provedor e mesmo ressetando volta configuração com ssid do provedor e senha de acesso diferente.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal que usa firmware personalizado da Intelbras. Tem como colocar o original. Pra quando resseta voltar ao padrão de fabrica. Comprei uma remessa usada de um provedor e mesmo ressetando volta configuração com ssid do provedor e senha de acesso diferente.


Bom dia, 

Tem que subir o firmware padrão de fabrica no roteador, o firmware que está disponível no site da intelbras, depois efetuar o reset.

----------

